# Topics of Individual Interest



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Anyone have a topic that they are interested in having discussed.

If so just add it and maybe a short description in this thread. Then instead of discussing it here we'll make sure it has a new thread of its own so all the posts aren't are together to make them part of a mumble jumbo. 

Topics can be anything from training or working gear to proper IDs to true certifications to Program Dogs or Owner Trained. Maybe something like to treat or not to treat or anything else you are interested in learning more about.

I'll help in the discussion where I can, but it would also be interesting to get other member's opinions and knowledge on these topics. If there are conflicts in Regulatory Law or other publications that I see being made, I'll insert the correct info and link if I have it. 

When posting let us all try to keep these threads in a discussion format and not ending up heated debates (or shouting matches) between 2 or 3 members. And when posting *facts* they always hold more weight when can be backed up through verified links. Information from a blog or article are usually the authors opinion unless they have a reputable source. 

Most postings in a discussion will be the posters opinion. Some will be opinions based on reading and personal research, some may be from other discussions with experts or instructors, some from life experiences or on the job training. 

So with all of that behind us ... let's see if we can get some interesting discussions going.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Something I have been thinking of alot lately is if my boy makes it to full SD....he turned out bigger than I expected her planned on (I think he will max out at 90lb). He is very long bodied. My 67# female found it impossible to keep herself out of my neighbor's foot space on a plane, even in bulkhead. 

How in the world will he ever fit??


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

After reading so many different threads and the different things we do with our dogs I wonder what experienced people look for in a pup. What traits and what exactly do they do when they look at a litter to decide which pup is the right one for what they want to do. I know lines are first and foremost and that many go with what the breeder suggests. But sometimes maybe the breeder gives them a choice? So in a nutshell I guess, what are they looking for in a puppy for each of the different disciplines for Sch, IPO, tracking, herding, etc. etc. and what do they do with a puppy to see if it has what they want.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Not 100% what you're asking. But, I would love to see a thread at the top of pics, or general discussion "maybe it's called a sticky" . Where people can just post German Shepherd themed memes. Like this one.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

cdwoodcox said:


> Not 100% what you're asking. But, I would love to see a thread at the top of pics, or general discussion "maybe it's called a sticky" . Where people can just post German Shepherd themed memes. Like this one.


You are in the Guide, Therapy & Service Dogs forum but if you go up to the Administration Forum/Comments, Suggestions about the forum ONLY. Thread at the top they can help you there.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Deb said:


> After reading so many different threads and the different things we do with our dogs I wonder what experienced people look for in a pup. What traits and what exactly do they do when they look at a litter to decide which pup is the right one for what they want to do. I know lines are first and foremost and that many go with what the breeder suggests. But sometimes maybe the breeder gives them a choice? So in a nutshell I guess, what are they looking for in a puppy for each of the different disciplines for Sch, IPO, tracking, herding, etc. etc. and what do they do with a puppy to see if it has what they want.


Pups being chosen for IPO, SAR, Herding etc. etc. are going to be different than what we are looking for in a Service Dog Candidate. I can only suggest that if you want a pup or young dog for IPO then go to that Forum and the same for the others. Also a very good German Shepherd breeder should be able to tell you if she has a pup that may be right for your needs. If not, they can recommend such a breeder to you. Example: for a prospect for Herding I would find a breeder who works their dogs in herding.

A pup bred for and evaluated as a good prospect as a Law Enforcement K9 is not a good pick to try to make a Service Dog. What we look for in a SD is going to be quite different. So you need to know what you want your pup for before you start really looking around. In the meantime, you may want to check out the breeder forum.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*********************
Do we have any other topics of interest dealing with Service Dogs to put into a discussion thread?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry, I don't think we realized it is only for service dog questions.


There is no official service dog certification. There are websites that will give you a 'certificate' but no national certification or programs for service dogs like there are for therapy, etc.. Several congressmen and senators have tried but failed to pass for requiring one. There is a group of people around here that 'train' pets as service dogs. It's a great idea, it's for PTSD dogs, but the dogs aren't really well trained. I had to ask the person with their service dog in a dentist office to please pull their dog back from Demi and to keep him away. Is there anything that can be done about this? How do you handle when poorly trained 'service' dogs don't behave. It eventually is going to make it very difficult for well trained service dogs.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

ILGHAUS said:


> *********************
> Do we have any other topics of interest dealing with Service Dogs to put into a discussion thread?


What about this one?

Supreme Court To Hear Case Dealing With The Right To Have Service Animals In Schools : NPR

So, at issue is where people can sue if something similar happens to them, am I reading correctly? I don't know the legal ins and outs there, but that's how I read the article: What is at question is whether parents have to go through lower courts first instead of directly to federal court. It isn't about "should she be allowed to have the dog" because I don't think that's really up for debate, it's more how to go about it if her rights are not honored. I also don't have a good comprehensive understanding of how a federal lawsuit burdens a school district (and yes, I'm willing to believe there are legitimate burdens there, and that the good of all students has to be considered if there's an expensive lawsuit).

Also, if there are legitimate issues of allergies and phobias, what then? A kid with a debilitating phobia or deathly allergies has a right to an education also. Again, I'm not well versed in the legalities when one person's rights bump up against another's like this.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Remember answering posts are normally that member's opinion. Opinions are fine to state, but please remember in any discussion on legalities your side will carry more weight if you can site a reputable source with a link. It is also very helpful if the OP gives information such as the rough global location or any other particulars about their question.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't have or know of any service dog, but a question I've always wanted to ask, is once the dog is in service/placed, throughout the years of service how is the training maintained? Are the behaviours so well ingrained by the time the dog is placed that he continues to do his job for a life time (eg a seeing eye dog) without further reinforcement for correct behaviour?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I had a friend who had a seeing eye dog and a trainer would come and they would meet-she would observe the dog working-and I think they would work on things that needed to be worked on-they also helped to decide when to retire the dog -I think


----------

